# lottery results...



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I did it!!!! After two unlucky years I have finally drawn a buck tag!!! The results are available on the NDGF website so good luck everyone


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This stinks.I've had 3 doe tags in a row now up here.Oh well another 1-2 day hunt.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Ken, you're not in the boat alone. I got turned down this year for a buck license also, 3rd year in a row for me also.


----------



## Dino (Jan 2, 2003)

Eric,
I hope we get to hear the story of the hunt! Congrats!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Thanks Dino. I was starting to think that I was a total jinx. Should have some good stories, but I am usually the guy in the right place at the wrong time. If I'm not mistaken a guy can put in for possibly three more doe tags also because deer populations are so high. Don't know what a guy would do with four tags but who knows...... :sniper:


----------



## Dino (Jan 2, 2003)

Last year we were pheasant hunting in the Heart Butte Dam area and I saw 2 of the biggest mulies that ever walked the earth. I watched them with binocs from about 200 yards and my dad literally asked me if they were elk - and he knows his stuff. When I got back, I looked up the B&C world records and obviously I couldnt score these two, but mass, length and height, there were right there. One of the highlights of our trip. I will never forget them standing their watching us.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Woo Hoo,
Well, as you all know the fiance gets to shoot a bull moose this fall.

After I checked, Lis and I also get to shoot three whitetail bucks this year. She got one with the rifle and I got one with the rifle and one with the Muzzle loader( My little way of getting her to let me BUY a muzzle loader).
Sorry to hear about everyone that didn't get their chosen tags. I know the feeling. Two years ago our whole party got turned down for bucks and we also had the ole "two day doe hunt".

If it is any consolation we are really wet up here and the ducks and geese are flourishing. Can't wait till fall.

cootkiller


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Luck runs in cycles and this year you are on a roll. Good luck and good hunting.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

You all know I am a nitpicker, but read back through the above threads.

Notice that the thread starts off with someone not getting drawn for a tag, then consolations on that, then not being able to hunt for a buck, then a story about hunting and seeing but not being able to take a big buck. Not while deer hunting, but maybe you get my point. Good thread up to here. Exactly what we all come to see, and I certainly commiserate with having a hard time drawing tags.(added later, sorry Eric)

Notice then who comes in talking about shooting a moose,"shoot a bull moose this fall", and "Lis and I also get to shoot three whitetail bucks this year". What a great image of a hunter.

Dont get me wrong, I go out to pull the trigger as well, but to me this is a perfect example of his attitude that has been displayed here time and time again. Go ahead boys, flail away, I can take it. uke:


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Don't worry about what you said tsodak, you hit the nail on the head. Enough said!!! Its not about what we shoot, but about the experience of being able to hunt...Lets not forget that as the fall season quickly approaches.

H2OfowlND


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Wow you can't even post about being excited about getting a buck tag. The point about the extra tags is the opportuniity that exists now. My first year hunting I was rejected and had to get a tag in another zone so our party had to hunt in different spots apart from eachother. I also don't know what attitude is being displayed and I don't care. Somehow things are made to seem like we load up on tags because we love to shoot and kill, wrong. Our group will usually take one deer each because we don't live on the meat. The whole point is the time spent together with a group of fathers and sons who have been doing this for 14 years now. A son coming from Kentucky to spend a tradition with his dad. Also some of my STORIES come from jokes about my luck in the lottery over the last 14 years, not about how I missed out on a kill. Relax a little people......


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Eric, Don't worry about the haters. I can share your excitement. After being turned down for 6 years, yes six years! I finally drew a mulie buck tag for 4B. I'm jacked! Its been along time since I've been as excited to hunt deer as I am to hunt geese. Have a great hunt this fall!


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Eric, if you follow what I meant to say, it was not meant for you at all. In fact, I was complimenting you. And I was certainly not aying you should not shoot does, or buy a bunch of tags. We all need to.

My commentary was made to the only post in the thread that did not talk about hunting, but about shooting. That is all. I was after one of those 4B tags myself dang it!!! But a doe in 2j2 will be just fine. Maybe a couple. The HUNTING will be just as good. I might even shoot something........


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

No problem. It just came across as I was more concerned with the killing than the actual time spent together. It really is about being with friends/family and enjoying the outdoors and the hunting is just a bonus. Already getting excited for the deer season :beer:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Dblkluk-I better get to see a picture of that Mulie buck you get this fall!!!! Good luck as well!!!!


----------



## catman (Dec 19, 2002)

BACKOFF:

AS MUTCH AS I DISAGREE WITN COOTLILLER SOMETIMES . YOUR COOT BASHING WAS UNCALLED FOR. HE IS JUST EXCITED TO GET GOOD TAGS SO HE AND HIS BABE CAN GO OUT AND BANG A FEW. GOOD LUCK COOT MAY THE LEAD FLY AND THE FUR DROP. :sniper:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Have ****** buck tag, but if the past several years are any indication, it will likely go unfilled. Last year was lucky enough to draw any buck, and passed on better than a half dozen muley and ****** smaller bucks. Saw only one big muley and he gave us the slip without a shot fired. No doubt, this year we'll be hip deep in small whities and run across an "el grande" muley standing broadside at 50 yards. No matter, it'll still be a great four days tromping through some really neat country.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Well guys if it makes anybody feel better I did not recieve a muley buck this year again!! 4 years and going, maybe I should just spend the extra $250 and go out to Wyoming. But my brother recieved a muley tag so I guess I can guide him to the big one like I did last year with my mother.


----------

